# Bad metamorph development



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone ever seen this before? Look at the back legs.










Only one out of my twelve metamorphs has this issue....


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I have not seen that look before. What kind of frog?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't seen it either.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I haven't seen that before either.Did you raise them together or separately?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

From the looks of it, it maybe an accident. Maybe the tad could not swallow food? I don't know? But from the time I first joined the boards, I've never seen that. It looks to be a chrome bassleri.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow. Weird. I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Unfortunate. Best of luck with the rest of then.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Great, thanks for posting something new I will worry about. 
Seriously, glad it is only showing up in 1 of the 12.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow Jake, that looks nasty. Some sort of spinal degeneration/atrophy? Sorry to see it.

Richard


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

They were raised communally.

It crawled out of the water just fine, but I assume it used exclusively it's front legs. I don't feel like I noticed this deformation as they were sprouting their bak legs, but there were so many in there it very well may have simply gone unnoticed....


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Well with 1 out of 12 in this condition, and being raised communally I think it would be safe to eliminate any environmental concerns. It looks like it's tail was affected as well. Is this true Jake?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

How do you think it affected it's tail? To my knowledge the tail is simply in the process of absorption.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Again, I am curious, what type of frogs are affected?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> How do you think it affected it's tail? To my knowledge the tail is simply in the process of absorption.


I was just asking, it was hard to tell from the picture that's all.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry Bill. I thought someone else had already answered that. It's one of my chrome bassleri


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

If that is the only one I would wait and see what future clutches do. If it is none or just 1 or 2 I would just overlook it. If it becomes prevalent maybe look at water or temps.Or try rearing singly.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've had vittatus do that when raised communally, but have never witnessed it in tadpoles raised singly. Of the few vittatus that exhibited it, 2 had 1 back leg afflicted, and one had both back legs. I assumed it was due to other tadpoles nibbling on them while the limbs were forming.


----------

